# Predici Scrise



## Dennis Lee

Hello, Nice to be here. Could you please tell me what "Predici Scrise" means? From google translator, it says this word means "written sermons," but I'm not sure its meaning. Please help me.
https://invataturasanatoasa.wordpress.com/st_ro_start4523/predici-scrise/


----------



## Zareza

Yes, predici scrise = written sermons.


----------



## Dennis Lee

Got it. Thanks a lot.


----------

